# ohio meet



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Where should we have a meet?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey 100% poll says CINCINNATI:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well Shawn, I am going to see if they will move this to the networking forum for us.Hope that is ok. Why did you not vote yet?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would be fine with either mansfield or Coulmbus since I wont have to drive the truck, lol. Got a 38 mpg Saturn nowpayup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom Im riding with out 

- My 10 & 12 MPG trucks willnt cut it


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

where'a Cleveland????????


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Joe, its by the lake


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

bump for the Ohio guys to vote.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Clapper&Company;433490 said:


> Joe, its by the lake


thanks ron lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I think we should let the poll run the course of this week until sunday. Then we will see then where we are gonna go. I think we are gonna need another poll after this one,lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

That works for me Tom. That will give everyone a chance to get on here and see this. We might just have to bump it up on the list each day that is all.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

stcroixjoe;433988 said:


> thanks ron lol


Any time joe  I was up on the east side this week end.

JP, I agree till sunday will be good.

But its going to snow on turkey day, and were be out for black firday again !!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

It is not going to snow what are you talking about? Rain for us Weds afternoon into Thursday. Maybe I missed something who knows. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

there saying snow for us any how.

You know us northern guys


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

You bunch of lsob's up there.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Im with Jp, all i have heard we are supposed to get is rain here. Hope you guys get some snow. and we can get this going


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll ship u some fedex


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will ship some too, on dry ice


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Isn't that nice of you guys.:waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Young Pup;434146 said:


> Isn't that nice of you guys.:waving:


It is isnt xysport:waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here you go JP, some snow men that have a glum look like you waitin on snow


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom is that shawn next to him?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep, but I think Shawn is the taller one LOLxysport


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im not sure, Shawn whats your shoe size??

If its bigger then Size 8 were your right


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah im the taller one lol! im size 13 shoes 6'2". You guys always get all the snow! lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

well Tom you were right !!!!

Shawn we do get the snow, Thats why we drive chevys, so we can handle it 

BTW I'm 6'3 size 2 1/2

.... 2 cow hides and 1/2 a keg of nails


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I knew I was right. 

Shawn, make sure you fluid film that ford to help with the rust.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah clapper you got me by an inch. Tom i bought some fluid film the other day what should i use it on lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well Shawn the best thing to do is, build a Fluid Film Lake and drive in it


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

since this thread isnt going anywhere lol.... where do you guys think i should put my hidaways?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;434196 said:


> since this thread isnt going anywhere lol.... where do you guys think i should put my hidaways?


By the looks of the poll we might be headed to Mansfield for the meet and greet. lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Why are you guys picking on me when I am not even here to defend myself.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

we were just having fun, now that your hear watch out now we can pick


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;434216 said:


> we were just having fun, now that your hear watch out now we can pick


I know you guys are. But did you really have to repost that picture of again. Now I am going to have nightmares tonight. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

lol, sorry  Shawn when you pick jp up for the get together make sure you bring a step stool  


- so he can get in the truck


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

we need to have this meet, so we can all pick on each other in person, lol

I thought JP got a set of drywall stilts and longer pants, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

man, I just dont know what to say about that


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Drywall stilts nope. I wear platform shoes from the 70's.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I think Shawn has step bars on his new truck so I should be ok.:waving:

At least we are keeping the poll thread on top that is for sure.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its all about the free bumps LOL


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok Im here now to defend the FORDS now. Shawn and JP are on there own,


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Josh will u come to the meet?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

When and were I will try


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

looks like it will be mansfild


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Walkers- you know what the real trucks are! lol It does look like it will be in mansfield but we'll have to see. Lol. Thought I would bump it back to the top. You guys give it some bumps while Im at school so we can get this thing going:salute:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Free bump going out to do leaves now.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea JP get to work !!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Get to work JP and Clapper!!! I got out at 6:30 this morning, while you both where still sleeping Now I get to play Mr.Mom and catch up on a few phone calls and other office related junk


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

How do you know I was sleeping? are you watching me again?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

bump again.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ron and Tom, We had a ton of leaf work today. Only got 14 properties done out of 24. I am one sore puppy right now.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I bet, think of all that coin


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd be interested in coming depending on when it is. Mansfield is a little far from me, but if I have nothing to do on the date, then I'm game. As long as you guys don't mind me showing up in a Honda Accord. Gas mileage baby. payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

The more the merrier. We just need a time and place here soon guys. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

daily bumper dumper


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

free bump!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

bump again


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

jusy got it from checking routes, free bump


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The bump lives on!!!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

only a few more bumps!! then we can start a new poll on dates and time.:salute:
Shawn


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Free bump. Anybody talk to Fernaldude about this? I know that we have other Ohio guys as well but they just are not interested I guess. But who would be with the bunch we have bumping this. :waving:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

No, havent talked to him. I cant blame some for not comming. Probably couldnt handle the ball-busting that we give LOL


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They are probably tied of all the talk about a meet and greet and it never happens. Steve xysport


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah maybe but we are gonna make it happen this year. Im thinking about making that other poll. What are a few dates and times that you guys want on there?:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I thins noon / 1 or 2


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;437699 said:


> Yeah maybe but we are gonna make it happen this year. Im thinking about making that other poll. What are a few dates and times that you guys want on there?:salute:


Looks like we are going to Mansfield for this. You guys from that area chime in here so we can get a place to meet and then we can get a date and time too.

Thanks.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

What does everyone think about dec. 8th or 15th. Im with Ron on having it at 12, 1 or 2. Let us know what date work for you guys and I or someone can get another poll up.:waving:

Also- we need some mansfield guys to help us out for a good spot for our meet!
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

noon 1/2 is a ok. Dec 15th works


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

How about December 15th 12:30pm at Applebee's at the Mansfield Exit, 169. It is right off the Hi-way for anyone that is traveling and i will be home from college for break. There is also a Cracker Barrel and a Bob Evans at the exit. 

Or there is a Dutch Heritage Restaurant at exit 164. It has good food as well.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

That would work for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Once we get a Date Time Place Planed, so we post it on plowsite also?? Or just keep it between us?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I think we could post it so any other ohio boys who wanted to come could... but i am fine if we want to just keep it with us.
Shawn


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

What you guys not inviting the rest of us??? Turds:realmad: LOL J/K


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;439664 said:


> Once we get a Date Time Place Planed, so we post it on plowsite also?? Or just keep it between us?


Don't you mean Lawnsite you big slacker? :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL JP yea thats what i wanted to say lol


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

That is up to you guys... 
Shawn


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

free bump!!!


----------

